# Familiar to anyone?



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I know much of this conservation has been had in my household


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks! I watched this (and the others) and it has crept into my lingo. A true conversation from 2 nights ago:

ukwife: my ex-boyfriend says on FB that he did 200W for 30 minutes. Is that good?

ukbloke: no, that is not good. I can put out more than 300W for 30 minutes. Your ex-boyfriend is fat.

ukwife: oh.

ukbloke: if I rode with him, I would unleash the fury and crush his soul.

ukwife: unleash the what?

ukbloke: unleash the fury

ukwife: he is a black belt and runs his own martial arts studio.

ukbloke: I will pedal faster, and he will not catch me.

I must remember to stop using the annoying robo-voice though.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

No, I think the robovoice completely makes it


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Not that hardcore. If he threw in that he found an awesome deal for a carbon fibre epilady from PBK I would have to look long and hard in the mirror.


----------

